
Chez Scheme as the Racket VM - nickmain
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/racket-dev/2BV3ElyfF8Y/4RSd3XbECAAJ
======
throwaway7645
I'm curious why people don't prefer Chez Scheme to Racket if it is so fast and
can make real binaries (I think anyway). Maybe because until recent it was
proprietary. Racket is cool, but I already have Python which is similar from a
performance perspective. Chez with the Racket ecosystem might be worth a
switch.

~~~
lacampbell
Is python really that similar from a performance perspective? The highly
scientific benchmarks game _cough_ seems to suggest Racket is usually an order
of magnitude faster

[http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lan...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/compare.php?lang=python3&lang2=racket)

~~~
Johnny_Brahms
Racket is a lot faster. Python is generally slower than guile, which is a lot
slower than racket.

Racket is according to my unscientific benchmarks, unless the problem lends
itself well to an imperative style, in the same ballpark as, but still slower
than, C# on mono.

Edit: pypy on the other hand is, if the project euler forums are a good
source, on par with racket.

------
eggy
I'm glad I've stuck with Racket. The work on it continues to surprise me in
many ways. I have Chez and Racket on my box, and Wasp Lisp. Now I can look
forward to a fast Racket with scheme code I can dig into vs. C, which I am
only ok at.

~~~
abhi18av
The very same delight, over here as well :)

------
peatmoss
The benchmarks for Chez Scheme are pretty impressive. Provided Racket-on-Chez
is able to captitalize on that, this is pretty exciting.

Also, that makes it hypothetically possible that HN could end up running on
Chez's VM because HN is written in Arc, which is I believe written in Racket,
which may in the next year be written for Chez Scheme's VM.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
The last time I checked, arc required a pretty old version of racket that
supported mutable cons cells.

Not sure if that's still true, but AFAIK all work on arc has been stalled for
quite a while.

~~~
acchan
There's a community version of the language being developed here:
[https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)

It works with the latest Racket versions and includes a HN clone. You can see
it running here: [http://arclanguage.org/forum](http://arclanguage.org/forum)

It's true that pg isn't working on it though. I wonder if he's ever getting
back to it.

~~~
JoelMcCracken
I'm not sure if its super important that PG gets back to it. To be honest, I'd
love if someone made a summary of what, in 2017, makes arc unique and worth
looking into.

------
abhi18av
This is like a secret wish come true!

